# Illustrator + KPT plugins issue



## bettyjo (Mar 26, 2003)

I've d/loaded the KPT vector effects for Illustrator 10.3, however it won't install it directly to my Illustrator plugins folder. I've attempted to drag the KPT files into plugins under various file folder names, but with no luck of seeing them in the running application. Has anyone been able to solve this problem? Should I just get a refund and wait for the next KPT version?


----------



## toast (Mar 26, 2003)

The KPT plug-ins *should* come with a short manual which explains how to install them, don't they ?


----------



## bettyjo (Mar 26, 2003)

no manual came with the purchase...just a VISE installer app that mounts a disk image on my desktop.


----------

